# New book examines Washington's power over Ottawa



## darmil (5 Nov 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061105/weapons_range_061105/20061105?hub=Canada


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2006)

Wasington and Ottawa have a partnership. The US is Canada's largest customer and the US needs a good relationship for defense and economic reasons. Chretien's foreign policy caused friction and mistrust in Washington.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Nov 2006)

Having had dealings with the author, in my opinion he gives the impression of not always being a thorough researcher.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (6 Nov 2006)

Canadians and Americans have a relationship that most other countries envy. The same can be said about our governments. Thats not to say that we don't have disagreements, of course we do. What friends don't?

 At times relatonships can be a bit strained, but like Tomahawk mentioned we have a partnership between Washington and Ottawa and it works very well for both countries. Its like a marriage, both partners have to work at it, they put their differences aside and work towards a common goal, its always been that way. It was no secret that Chretien and Bush were abit chilly, but nothing drastic happened to threaten our partnership, like he mentions in his book. I'm sure if it did, the media would have been all over it.

 As for the book; some people see conspiracies everywhere. They either twist the facts to suite their needs or ignore the truth and write fiction. Then the problem becomes, some people actually believe it to be fact and it grows like a cancer.


----------

